# Need help with ground wire placement and amplifier placement besides on top of box



## Ernest (Jun 9, 2019)

I used the same ground that factory amps use. It’s under the trunk liner on the passenger side. I also made a mount for my amp out of abs plastic and L brackets from Home Depot. I put it on the right side of the trunk with the L brackets going under the floor carpet. I did it this way because I didn’t want to drill any holes into the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mounted on the smaller split seat, using water bottle caps to space the amp off the fabric.


----------

